
Why does cooking two of the same item in a microwave oven take longer than one? - ljoshua
https://www.quora.com/Why-does-cooking-two-of-the-same-item-in-a-microwave-oven-take-longer-than-one/answer/John-Clark-218?share=1
======
pmdulaney
Uh... conservation of energy?

